# A few professional pics of the croc



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Done by a friend and photoshop 




























All taken with lights on .....

Steve


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Very cool!:no1:


----------



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

love the second one! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice pics mate, your Croc's a beauty :no1:


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome caiman mate : victory:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pics there, Snap is looking very healthy. I can't wait till I can get mine.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, really like the first shot


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

damn they nice shots. so want me a croc.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Love the 1st pic! :2thumb:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

All them photos are just brilliant : victory:


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool pics, but professional they're not.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Kaouthia said:


> Cool pics, but professional they're not.


lol, better than what I take then lol ..... 

Thanks all

Steve


----------

